# Need some advice



## WollyAjnin (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey there new to the site and a complete noob to martial arts. I am about to start my senior year in high school and have been interested in taking up a martial art for some time. I am Interested in the art of martial arts and would also like to take one up as a way to supplement my weight training and also as something to work toward or have a reason for my weight training. I am in fairly good physical condition so I am physically capable of doing any martial art really.  The problem I am having is I have a job, school starting up again, and with my stretching and lifting I won't have time to drive to a a dojo unless it is close. Which brings up my other problem I have looked a little bit into the dojo's around me and they all seem to be karate or tai kwan do with that corny board braking, 9 year old black belt vibe going on. Budget isn't really a problem however I am saving up for a car so the cheaper the better haha. I live in the north east central Ohio area btw.

Anyway thanks for the help in advance!

Nate


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 23, 2014)

go and try a few - see what you like - see what the instructors are like etc......

and don't just pick one cos it's "cool" pick one that you think you'll enjoy for a very long time 

and don't discount boxing - with your weight training it'll prolly be a very good match 

above all have fun when you're trying them out


----------



## seasoned (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey Nate, welcome to MT. As you enter your Senior year is there anyone else you know that is taking a Martial Art that is at your high school? 
Also, in this day and age it takes a lot of funding to operate a dojo with Ins, rent and upkeep. So as far as boards and 9 year old black belts, look past that aspect and check out the adult classes. You should be looking for class structure that constitutes a productive learning experience for you. Ask questions and get to know some of the people that belong to the school. Feed back in this way is very beneficial in making any future decisions. The students will reflect what the school is teaching as far as discipline and respect which is at the heart of any Martial Art. Your best resource for now is this site so move around and ask lots of questions as you move forward. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 23, 2014)

Also think outside the box.  If there are 2 dojos you know about chances are there are 5 more less known in the same area. Check near by colleges, fitness centers, YMCA, ect.  Look for styles your interested in, then find the organizations that run them they usually have links to dojos you might not have know about for example the IOGKF is one of several Goju Ryu organizations so when you search them I see 2 dojos in Ohio IOGKF Goju-Ryu Karate Schools in the USA | IOGKF-USA | IOGKF-USA  other styles have organizations similar lists.


----------



## donald1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Arigato good traditional school is great important note if a school says you can get black belt by a specific time don't go there,  if the black belts have a 9 year old amongst them I'd be very skeptical about their teachings.  As a karate student myself I enjoy karate they teach you forms and fighting techniques and some weapon.  That is my opinion yours could be very different and that's cool too.  Perhaps if you describe what you are looking for,  do you want to learn in particular


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 23, 2014)

WollyAjnin said:


> Hey there new to the site and a complete noob to martial arts. I am about to start my senior year in high school and have been interested in taking up a martial art for some time. I am Interested in the art of martial arts and would also like to take one up as a way to supplement my weight training and also as something to work toward or have a reason for my weight training. I am in fairly good physical condition so I am physically capable of doing any martial art really.  The problem I am having is I have a job, school starting up again, and with my stretching and lifting I won't have time to drive to a a dojo unless it is close. Which brings up my other problem I have looked a little bit into the dojo's around me and they all seem to be karate or tai kwan do with that corny board braking, 9 year old black belt vibe going on. Budget isn't really a problem however I am saving up for a car so the cheaper the better haha. I live in the north east central Ohio area btw.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the help in advance!
> 
> Nate



There are a couple of Bando schools in your general area, and I'm familiar with all of the instructors, and would encourage you to check them out.  Sanctioned ABA Bando Clubs will give you a list.

Don't discount a school just because it's got jr black belts or breaks boards.  Schools have bills to pay, and the kid programs often cover the rent.  That doesn't mean there's not a solid adult program there.  And board breaking is just that... breaking boards.  It serves certain purposes, and different arts place different emphasis on it.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 23, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> There are a couple of Bando schools in your general area, and I'm familiar with all of the instructors, and would encourage you to check them out.  Sanctioned ABA Bando Clubs will give you a list.
> 
> Don't discount a school just because it's got jr black belts or breaks boards.  Schools have bills to pay, and the kid programs often cover the rent.  That doesn't mean there's not a solid adult program there.  And board breaking is just that... breaking boards.  It serves certain purposes, and different arts place different emphasis on it.



Sent you a PM about the Bando schools I had a question


----------



## WollyAjnin (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Sounds like I'll have to go and starting visiting dojo's. Should I try and go when classes are being held or no? When talking to an instructor what questions should I ask?

Thanks again


----------



## WaterGal (Jul 24, 2014)

I agree with some of the other posters - don't write off a school entirely just because they have a lot of kids. Go check out what they offer for adults - they may have a more rigorous adult program, or even offer a different martial arts style like jujitsu or hapkido.  They might not - some places really are just focused on kids, and if they have an adult program it's not great.  But I think it's worth checking it out.


----------



## donald1 (Jul 24, 2014)

That's a good question,  usually i ask my instructor what's on my mind I don't know if there all good questions eventually I might ask a stupid question and my instructor will give that disappointed look.  But you'll never know if it's a good question unless you ask.  What I'm getting to here is if you got a question your not sure of go ahead and ask just try not to make it sound ignorant or offensive.  
But to get to the question at hand some good questions to ask? 
-maybe some questions about the style itself for instance who invented this style or what does the name mean 
- ask the teacher questions if your confused. 
DON'T!  interrupt the teacher when he or she us talking
Always pay close attention to detail sometimes the instructor will show tips or pointers to help with the techniques,  make them more effective or sometimes more advanced too.  
When your instructor is taking his time to talk about tips and pointers LISTEN PAY ATTENTION
and if the instructor is getting onto someone(it doesn't have to be you but if he or she is doing so it's good to listen to that too)  sometime down the line you may need to know it too 
And sometimes it can be good to wait to ask questions,  I've had questions I didn't even have to ask because the instructor may answer it whether he says it or shows through demonstration. 
One last thing,  try to keep questions on topic,  best time to ask is after class or before it starts (but during class can be acceptable


----------



## WollyAjnin (Jul 24, 2014)

OK thanks. Do any of you know of good dojo's in central ohio? Doesn't matter what the style is, I would like to stay away from grappling styles however. Not really interested in weapons training either


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 24, 2014)

Central Ohio is a big place any particular town or city


----------



## WollyAjnin (Jul 24, 2014)

Around the Columbus and Westerville area


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 24, 2014)

I count 96 schools in that area almost all styles represented.  Take a look at the styles available see what you like and dont like and go from there
Martial Arts in Westerville, Ohio with Reviews & Ratings - YP.com


----------



## cqbspartan (Oct 10, 2014)

Krav Maga or Jeet Kune Do are a great place to start...Krav Maga trains in a variety of street attacks...after that it depends on what your interests are...striking arts, throwing arts, groundwork??
 Purely defensive arts like Judo and Aikido have no strikes per se and are both throwing arts...Do you want hard style like Karate, Tae Kwon Do or softer styles like Tai Chi??
 Or do you want to focus on something that is a blend of some of these aspects??  Jeet Kune Do was Bruce Lee's creation and is a blend of sorts, with a foundation in Wing Chun but combines that with 25 other systems, and striving to train in a variety of drills and for a variety  of attacks...Western boxing and Muay Thai(brutally effective and tough conditioning) are a good place to start as well...so in considering an art I would say first try to determine which direction you would like to go as far as your training is concerned...Do you want mainly street defense, striking arts, throwing arts, ground work and so on?? Wing Chun, Filipino arts, some Indonesian Silat systems use fine motor skills...very effective and quick systems...


----------

